
Facebook moves to ban white nationalist and separatist content on its platform - FelipeGlauber
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/27/18284174/facebook-ban-white-nationalist-separatist-content
======
pseingatl
"Goebbels was in favor of free speech for views he liked. So was Stalin. If
you're really in favor of free speech, then you're in favor of freedom of
speech for precisely the views you despise. Otherwise, you're not in favor of
free speech." \- Noam Chomsky

